# My rehabbed Bailey #5 Using gun blue



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

Well today I finished rehabbing my old Bailey #5 planner. It only took me 2 days to complete. This was handed down to me by 3 generations of wood workers in my family, one to the next with my Dad handing it off to me. It looked terrible, here is what I started with.





































You can see I had my hands full to restore it. I painted the foot (I think that's what it's called) after some sanding. I also did something really different, I had some gun bluing solution left over from a rifle restore I did, so I blued my plane. I really think it turned out awesome! I just love it! The wooden handles look like rosewood, beautiful wood though. I even blued the screws & shined up the brass. Here is the final restore pictures.
































































As you can see I put some time into doing this as well as I could. The big handle was broken in half, so I used some tight bond 3 to glue it up. The frog is broken but it still holds the blade in. I need the part that allows the blade to move side to side, but over all, i'm happy with it. Thank you for looking, let me know what you think of it & if there is something missing I am unaware of. Have a good evening all.
Mark~


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

The lateral adjuster isn't that big of a deal. The early planes didn't have them. Honestly, I wouldn't change a thing. Yes, you could replace parts but then it wouldn't be the plane you had handed down. They are not that expensive so just buy another one if you want one that is perfect.


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

You know David, your right. It is exactly the way I received it from my Dad, except restored. Have a good night.
Mark~


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Great job on this. Looks almost new. Wonderful family heirloom.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I'd love to see that plane in better light. That bluing is awsome. Nice job sisQmark.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Beautiful rehab Mark. Three generations would be as proud as the next three are going to be.


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you for the praise. The bluing just came to me, I thought it would look cool & give it another element of uniqueness that I've never seen on a plane. I love it, it looks really good IMHO.
Mark~


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

That came out great Mark. Looks like the extensive time & effort you put into that paid off.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice Mark !
A "new" family treasure.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

it came out great. I love the grain in the wood. Nice job.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

You did a great job on this restore. It's the same tool but…...........looks totally different. Every time I see old well-used tools, I cant help thinking about the movie Gran Torino with Clint Eastwood and his workshop.

You should be very proud of this job.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice job well done.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautiful restore


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Excellent restoration…. it looks fantastic!

If you wanted to use it, I would look for a cheap for-parts plane on eBay with a good frog and lateral adjustment lever, and swap out your broken one. But as an heirloom, it's perfect just the way it is.


----------



## kaschimer (Nov 10, 2011)

Great job! I, too, am working on restoring a #5. I'm not that creative though… lol well done


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Well done sir. I would keep an eye open for a replacement frog (and BE SURE to keep the original).
Bill


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you every one for your nice comments, it really makes me proud of my self to bring this old plane back to life. I'm sure even my great grand father would be proud too. Some day I will get the parts for this beauty so I can use it properly. It is my only large plane, my other is a small block plane, cheap one to but it works. Have a great day all.
Mark~


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice, do you have a shooting board to go with it? Ba-dump-pssh!


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Super Job.


----------



## KenHMT (Nov 16, 2012)

Beautiful work!

Added to the homemadetools.net database: http://www.homemadetools.net/handplane-refurbishment

Ken


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Very nice job on the restore. I think it may predate the lateral adjustment lever you think you are missing but im not 100% on that. I like what the gun blue did to the sides, again, it came out great. Lets see some shavings!!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Wow, 3 generations. I bet it has some stories to tell. 

Use it good and hard, and give it another generation of stories.

Fantastic job on the rehab.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

nice lookin restore wood looks great


----------



## fumehappy (Mar 26, 2012)

Beautiful restoration. Id use as is and keep all original. Should perform fine with broken frog.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

+1 what chrisstef said-- need to see shavings. Then it is truly restored.


----------

